# Welcome...J.A.R.V.I.S.



## MGallo

On Saturday 4/7/18, two years and one week after standing in line with my (then (11 year old daughter) at 6AM and plunking down $1000 (two actually) for a car nobody had even seen yet, delivery day finally came, and immediately after getting in my shiny new Telsa Model 3 at the Fremont Delivery Hub, s/he was named. And so I present J.A.R.V.I.S.

I can honestly say that this is an amazing car and well worth the wait. Y'all will love it.

BTW @TrevP , everyone loved my shirt and were taking pictures of it. Someone came in on 3/31 (two years to the day) for a delivery and also had one.


----------



## MGallo

And now for a little bit about the delivery experience. the folks at the FDH are super nice and genuinely excited for the new owners and passionate about the cars. Big smiles and welcomes and congratulations upon arrival.

Our delivery time was 3:15 PM Saturday 4/7/18. We arrived right on time. They were naturally busy, though not crazily so. Maybe 6-8 pickups.

The first thing they ask you to do is download the app (like duh, who hasn't already done that). I would actually suggest not downloading it until shortly before pickup to get the latest version. I tried logging in beforehand and got the message 'there are no products associated with your account' until Tesla does that on delivery day.

The first thing I noticed was that it was only charged to 176 miles. I read on this forum later that is common and may be the optimal charge level for storage. Knowing that I was going to have to trickle charge at home (that's a topic for a different post), I asked them to supercharge it to 90%. They were happy do so, but I think that really messed us up. We ended up being there for over 2 hours before even seeing my car because I think I messed with their cadence. Here is the view from my first sit where you can see the 90 % charge, time (2:11 after arrival) and the row of cars in front of us. There were two more rows just like it on the other side of that wall.










The paperwork says 50 miles (they all do), but J.A.R.V.I.S. had 9 miles at a pickup. See thumbnail of app screenshot.

Now this was cool. The phone app can locate your car and you (your phone) as well. It is incredibly accurate. We literally were at the front of the building (not near the windows) and the supercharger is against the back wall.










A few tips for pickup.
1. If you ask to have your car charged up, expect a good hour delay.
2. In Fremont, there is a 3 and an X on the floor for software demos/tutorials. You will only get about 15 minutes with your car and then be encouraged to do a deep dive on the software functionality (Matt was great). I highly recommend that if you are going to wait, do that beforehand (especially if you are waiting for it to charge) so you can get on the road sooner after sitting in your actual car.
3. Paperwork was pretty painless. Funnily, our DS John forgot to take my check. I guess he was as excited as I was.
4. Browse the merch. I bought a T hat finally. They have some cool shirts and sweatshirts.
5. Barista! Grab a Ludicrous Latte (4 espresso shots!) or a Ghirardhelli hot chocolate.
6. Plan to do your walkthrough outside (unless it's raining of course). You will only get 15 minutes with your car inside under the lights. My checklist findings in another post. HIGHLY recommend printing the checklist found elsewhere on the forum (or was it TMC?).
7. When you leave Fremont, turn right and about 1/2 mile down Fremont Blvd. is the holding lot which is Model 3 Nirvana. See thumbnail. 
8. Bring ibuprofin because your face is going to hurt from smiling once you drive this incredible car. 
9. Have a blast!!


----------



## MGallo

Okay, let's talk checklist. Search this site for 'checklist' and find one that you like, print it and bring it. Just don't expect to use it upon first site. As I said above, you will only get about 15 minutes with your new baby before they usher you out to the demo cars. That said, you can take as much time as you want in the parking lot.

Here are a few things I found, one of them fairly major. Note that I am very detail oriented. Some these might be zero concern for you.

1. There is a blemish of sorts by the rear tailight. they thought it was buffing compound (kind of their standard answer). See thumbnail tail light plastic. I can live with it.

2. Small scratch on drivers side door chrome strip. It feathers up from the bottom. Didn't actually see this until we got home. Not sure if anything can be done about it. I might ask my detailer to look at it. More on that in a future post.

3. Left rear tail light protrudes a little bit more than the other. Not a huge deal.

4. Bottom corner of the back armrest is not quite even (my 13 year old actually spotted this one too).

5. This one kind of bugs me. The trunk seal sticks up. They said it won't affect the seal or increase the risk of water entering the trunk. Definitely going to have the SC look at this. Interestingly, in the CBS This Morning videos yesterday with Elon you can literally see how they place this seal. This was just poor build quality. See thumbnail.

6. Okay, now for the big one. There was a good swatch on the left rear door where the paint is missing. In fact, it's down to the bare metal and the metal is actually pushed up in one spot (in the middle). The service folks took a look at it and the only thing they can surmise is that after the doors are painted they are supposedly removed to put the guts in them and someone must have swung it around and scraped it against something pretty hard. How this made it through QA is really beyond me. I even thought of tweeting Elon personally on this one. this one understandable really disturbed me.

Unfortunately, the options for remediation are not all that attractive. 1. refuse the car. 2. Repaint the door (probably wouldn't match. 3. Repaint that spot (same issue, and it wouldn't be like factory). 4. Replace the door. Major deal. 5. Touch-up paint and document the issue. In the end, we touched it up and documented the issue. I will have the Dublin SC look at it. I accepted this option because a) I obviously wanted to drive away with the car, b) because of where it is, you really can't see it unless you are looking for it (see thumbnail for zoom out) and c) I live in CA so there is no snow or salt (other than ocean air 30 miles away).










Gotta run to try and sell my ICE car. More later!


----------



## azgdds

I would require the taillight, paint, armrest, and seal all be fixed. The seal might just push on, they usually aren't glued. I got a new Ford Expedition that had an imperfection in the leather of the rear seat and a smudge on the leather of the center console, they replaced both, no questions, within a couple weeks.


----------



## Quicksilver

MGallo said:


> Okay, let's talk checklist. Search this site for 'checklist' and find one that you like, print it and bring it. Just don't expect to use it upon first site. As I said above, you will only get about 15 minutes with your new baby before they usher you out to the demo cars. That said, you can take as much time as you want in the parking lot.
> 
> Here are a few things I found, one of them fairly major. Note that I am very detail oriented. Some these might be zero concern for you.
> 
> 1. There is a blemish of sorts by the rear tailight. they thought it was buffing compound (kind of their standard answer). See thumbnail tail light plastic. I can live with it.
> 
> 2. Small scratch on drivers side door chrome strip. It feathers up from the bottom. Didn't actually see this until we got home. Not sure if anything can be done about it. I might ask my detailer to look at it. More on that in a future post.
> 
> 3. Left rear tail light protrudes a little bit more than the other. Not a huge deal.
> 
> 4. Bottom corner of the back armrest is not quite even (my 13 year old actually spotted this one too).
> 
> 5. This one kind of bugs me. The trunk seal sticks up. They said it won't affect the seal or increase the risk of water entering the trunk. Definitely going to have the SC look at this. Interestingly, in the CBS This Morning videos yesterday with Elon you can literally see how they place this seal. This was just poor build quality. See thumbnail.
> 
> 6. Okay, now for the big one. There was a good swatch on the left rear door where the paint is missing. In fact, it's down to the bare metal and the metal is actually pushed up in one spot (in the middle). The service folks took a look at it and the only thing they can surmise is that after the doors are painted they are supposedly removed to put the guts in them and someone must have swung it around and scraped it against something pretty hard. How this made it through QA is really beyond me. I even thought of tweeting Elon personally on this one. this one understandable really disturbed me.
> 
> Unfortunately, the options for remediation are not all that attractive. 1. refuse the car. 2. Repaint the door (probably wouldn't match. 3. Repaint that spot (same issue, and it wouldn't be like factory). 4. Replace the door. Major deal. 5. Touch-up paint and document the issue. In the end, we touched it up and documented the issue. I will have the Dublin SC look at it. I accepted this option because a) I obviously wanted to drive away with the car, b) because of where it is, you really can't see it unless you are looking for it (see thumbnail for zoom out) and c) I live in CA so there is no snow or salt (other than ocean air 30 miles away).
> 
> View attachment 7392
> 
> 
> Gotta run to try and sell my ICE car. More later!


@MGallo, thanks for the detail "checklist" findings. You said you could only go through the checklist outside (instead of inside at pickup) so did you fill out a "due bill" document after you did a thorough inspection outside? Did you sign for the car before or after your inspection outside? I hope to pick my 3 up end of April and be ready to go through the checklist.


----------



## MGallo

I already have several accessories for J.A.R.V.I.S. The Tesla sunshade, which I don't know if I even need. I am getting tint, though not on the sunroof or back window as it's already pretty dark. I purchased sun visor glasses clip and Wheel Bands from @EVANNEX which I have not installed yet. I also have the Tesla center caps and lug nut covers, but honestly, I'm kind of digging these aero wheels and I haven't even taken them off yet. Also part of the reason I haven't installed the wheel bands yet. I'll post again when I do that. Maybe tomorrow.

I will be getting ClearBra (SunTek) on the front bumper, full hood, front fenders, and 3M Crystalline side window tint (front 40/20 back) and front windshield (75%). I have not even done it yet (4/26), but the place I found to do it is awesome. Everyone here probably knows them because of their YouTube videos. *OCDetailing* is the place. Joe (the owner who does the videos) is great. He is the main reason I went with them, but also for virtually the same price as the other guys they 
1. use full sheets of product, not the precut kits (not everyone does this) 
2. always do paint correction first (everyone else wanted to charge extra - a lot)
3. include the headlights and mirrors (most places do the mirrors, but some only included the headlights if I did other stuff)
4. AND they do the rear splash areas (behind the tires down low) 
5. AND the top of the rear bumper (to protect from bags and luggage) 
6. AND they put a ceramic coating over the bra (it's the one year version, but nobody else even does that) 
7. AND they do a light polish and light ceramic coating over the whole car ("we can't very well make the front all polished and shiny and not do _something_ to the rest of the car")

Their customer service is outstanding. When I was there they had a full wrap (clear) X and Porsche GTS and several 3's. No lines. Couldn't even tell they were wrapped. And once you are a customer, there are other perks to keep you a happy customer for life. I'll let Joe tell you about them. I would suggest going down there to see Joe.

I have a very well known customizing shop less than a mile from me and I am driving 15 miles to OCDetailing. I'll let y'all know how the experience is after it's done.


----------



## MGallo

Quicksilver said:


> @MGallo, thanks for the detail "checklist" findings. You said you could only go through the checklist outside (instead of inside at pickup) so did you fill out a "due bill" document after you did a thorough inspection outside? Did you sign for the car before or after your inspection outside? I hope to pick my 3 up end of April and be ready to go through the checklist.


Good question, Quicksilver. I think I signed the paperwork before I even saw the car because we were trying to save time, which it didn't because of the charging situation and I can't remember if I signed anything afterwards. I have no doubt that they will fix whatever I ask them too. I may go to the SC tomorrow. My wife had the car all day today.


----------



## 3V Pilot

So, J.A.R.V.I.S.????????

Just
Another
Red
Vehicle
Incredibly
Silent


----------



## fsKotte

MGallo said:


> Okay, let's talk checklist. Search this site for 'checklist' and find one that you like, print it and bring it. Just don't expect to use it upon first site. As I said above, you will only get about 15 minutes with your new baby before they usher you out to the demo cars. That said, you can take as much time as you want in the parking lot.
> 
> Here are a few things I found, one of them fairly major. Note that I am very detail oriented. Some these might be zero concern for you.
> 
> 1. There is a blemish of sorts by the rear tailight. they thought it was buffing compound (kind of their standard answer). See thumbnail tail light plastic. I can live with it.
> 
> 2. Small scratch on drivers side door chrome strip. It feathers up from the bottom. Didn't actually see this until we got home. Not sure if anything can be done about it. I might ask my detailer to look at it. More on that in a future post.
> 
> 3. Left rear tail light protrudes a little bit more than the other. Not a huge deal.
> 
> 4. Bottom corner of the back armrest is not quite even (my 13 year old actually spotted this one too).
> 
> 5. This one kind of bugs me. The trunk seal sticks up. They said it won't affect the seal or increase the risk of water entering the trunk. Definitely going to have the SC look at this. Interestingly, in the CBS This Morning videos yesterday with Elon you can literally see how they place this seal. This was just poor build quality. See thumbnail.
> 
> 6. Okay, now for the big one. There was a good swatch on the left rear door where the paint is missing. In fact, it's down to the bare metal and the metal is actually pushed up in one spot (in the middle). The service folks took a look at it and the only thing they can surmise is that after the doors are painted they are supposedly removed to put the guts in them and someone must have swung it around and scraped it against something pretty hard. How this made it through QA is really beyond me. I even thought of tweeting Elon personally on this one. this one understandable really disturbed me.
> 
> Unfortunately, the options for remediation are not all that attractive. 1. refuse the car. 2. Repaint the door (probably wouldn't match. 3. Repaint that spot (same issue, and it wouldn't be like factory). 4. Replace the door. Major deal. 5. Touch-up paint and document the issue. In the end, we touched it up and documented the issue. I will have the Dublin SC look at it. I accepted this option because a) I obviously wanted to drive away with the car, b) because of where it is, you really can't see it unless you are looking for it (see thumbnail for zoom out) and c) I live in CA so there is no snow or salt (other than ocean air 30 miles away).
> 
> View attachment 7392
> 
> 
> Gotta run to try and sell my ICE car. More later!


This is all great stuff, MGallo. Thanks so much for posting such detailed descriptions of this and all your experiences with the delivery.

And, most of all, thanks for turning me on to that Model 3 Storage parking lot down the street. That was just amazing, when we went by there today. Did you take a drive around that lot? The Security guard guy let us do that, and OMG, it's just about never ending. Every single parking space is taken mostly by 3's, all the way around the central building - left, right, behind and in front. It's at least 1,200 Model 3's there. Just mind boggling.

It's clear they're really starting to pump these things out now . . . .


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Great write up @MGallo and enjoy that beautiful car! Once they take care of the issues (and they will!) it will all feel like a dream each time you get in!


----------



## Mike

MGallo said:


> Okay, let's talk checklist. Search this site for 'checklist' and find one that you like, print it and bring it. Just don't expect to use it upon first site. As I said above, you will only get about 15 minutes with your new baby before they usher you out to the demo cars. That said, you can take as much time as you want in the parking lot.
> 
> Here are a few things I found, one of them fairly major. Note that I am very detail oriented. Some these might be zero concern for you.
> 
> 1. There is a blemish of sorts by the rear tailight. they thought it was buffing compound (kind of their standard answer). See thumbnail tail light plastic. I can live with it.
> 
> 2. Small scratch on drivers side door chrome strip. It feathers up from the bottom. Didn't actually see this until we got home. Not sure if anything can be done about it. I might ask my detailer to look at it. More on that in a future post.
> 
> 3. Left rear tail light protrudes a little bit more than the other. Not a huge deal.
> 
> 4. Bottom corner of the back armrest is not quite even (my 13 year old actually spotted this one too).
> 
> 5. This one kind of bugs me. The trunk seal sticks up. They said it won't affect the seal or increase the risk of water entering the trunk. Definitely going to have the SC look at this. Interestingly, in the CBS This Morning videos yesterday with Elon you can literally see how they place this seal. This was just poor build quality. See thumbnail.
> 
> 6. Okay, now for the big one. There was a good swatch on the left rear door where the paint is missing. In fact, it's down to the bare metal and the metal is actually pushed up in one spot (in the middle). The service folks took a look at it and the only thing they can surmise is that after the doors are painted they are supposedly removed to put the guts in them and someone must have swung it around and scraped it against something pretty hard. How this made it through QA is really beyond me. I even thought of tweeting Elon personally on this one. this one understandable really disturbed me.
> 
> Unfortunately, the options for remediation are not all that attractive. 1. refuse the car. 2. Repaint the door (probably wouldn't match. 3. Repaint that spot (same issue, and it wouldn't be like factory). 4. Replace the door. Major deal. 5. Touch-up paint and document the issue. In the end, we touched it up and documented the issue. I will have the Dublin SC look at it. I accepted this option because a) I obviously wanted to drive away with the car, b) because of where it is, you really can't see it unless you are looking for it (see thumbnail for zoom out) and c) I live in CA so there is no snow or salt (other than ocean air 30 miles away).
> 
> View attachment 7392
> 
> 
> Gotta run to try and sell my ICE car. More later!


Excellent detail work.

My hypothesis of the issues you raise: your car was probably assembled during the March "all hands on deck to reach 2000 units a week" event.

As a DIY:

1. The tail light is an easy fix via removal of spacers (washers) being used on the nut/bolt connectors (behind trunk trim) as long as one replenishes the waterproofing mastic.

2. The chrome trim with the micro scratches, probably have to swap that out for a new one unless the trim piece is true stainless steel. If stainless steel, one can achieve a mirror finish with the correct set of abrasives/polishers/etc.

3. The trunk seal is simply pressure fit, I bet you could push it in your self.

4. The rear taillight "blemish" does look like compound, that can be detailed.

5. The rear armrest bottom corner alignment: I assume that is the same spot where the split between the back seat backs is. I'd check the bolts that hold the bottom of the seatback into the brackets that connect to the floor pan. There may be an amount of adjustment available to bring that one edge back into the correct plain.

6. Yea, that door paint gouge is not fun. At least the aluminum door will not flash rust until the spot is addressed. Is the sheet metal actually dented or is the paint simply scraped to the bare metal? If only a simple scrape, a good body man will address that without respraying the whole door. If there is an actual dent......well, that's up to you.....

You don't mention any NVH issues (or software/mechanical issues either).

Have you created another thread for that, or has the car been operating in accordance with manufacturers specifications?

Thanks. Cheers.


----------



## MGallo

Mike Land said:


> So, J.A.R.V.I.S.????????
> 
> Just
> Another
> Red
> Vehicle
> Incredibly
> Silent


That's awesome, Mike. The original definition worked so well I didn't even try to think of another. Now you've my wheels turning.


----------



## MGallo

Mike said:


> Excellent detail work.
> 
> My hypothesis of the issues you raise: your car was probably assembled during the March "all hands on deck to reach 2000 units a week" event.
> 
> As a DIY:
> 
> 1. The tail light is an easy fix via removal of spacers (washers) being used on the nut/bolt connectors (behind trunk trim) as long as one replenishes the waterproofing mastic.
> 
> 2. The chrome trim with the micro scratches, probably have to swap that out for a new one unless the trim piece is true stainless steel. If stainless steel, one can achieve a mirror finish with the correct set of abrasives/polishers/etc.
> 
> 3. The trunk seal is simply pressure fit, I bet you could push it in your self.
> 
> 4. The rear taillight "blemish" does look like compound, that can be detailed.
> 
> 5. The rear armrest bottom corner alignment: I assume that is the same spot where the split between the back seat backs is. I'd check the bolts that hold the bottom of the seatback into the brackets that connect to the floor pan. There may be an amount of adjustment available to bring that one edge back into the correct plain.
> 
> 6. Yea, that door paint gouge is not fun. At least the aluminum door will not flash rust until the spot is addressed. Is the sheet metal actually dented or is the paint simply scraped to the bare metal? If only a simple scrape, a good body man will address that without respraying the whole door. If there is an actual dent......well, that's up to you.....
> 
> You don't mention any NVH issues (or software/mechanical issues either).
> 
> Have you created another thread for that, or has the car been operating in accordance with manufacturers specifications?
> 
> Thanks. Cheers.


Like, great DIY info. Or I could let the SC do it on warranty.

As for NVH (which I had to look up), incredibly quiet cabin, no H. We have noticed a shimmy, but we havent determined the exact circumstances to recreate it.

As for software issues, there have been a few.

1. Walk away lock is not working consistently.
2. A couple of the software toggles reset themselves on startup instead of staying where I put them (like the energy display, but that one seems to have stopped).
3. The Homelink geo fenced auto open is set to 70' and doesn't open the garage door until 10'. I haven't played with different distances to test it.
4. The phone key is supposed to work while in your pocket. That has been spotty. I've stood there a few times unable to unlock the door. It has taken either a) taking my phone out (I think this is just timing rather than proximity), b) unlocking it with the phone app, or c) using the card key or d) walk away and come back. Keep your card key handy. 
5. I have noticed a few times when the car had no cellular connection on startup for a minute or so.
6. And then last night I got this...I powered off (using the actual power off button) and started it again (by simply pressing the brake pedal) and it cleared. Haven't checked it this morning or called service yet.


----------



## 3V Pilot

The "Shimmy" might be the "Lane Assist" feature kicking in. Others have mentioned this and turned it off because they don't like it. Check your settings, see if it's active. If it is just steer to one side of the lane and you should feel the wheel vibrate, just like a shimmy.


----------



## MGallo

Mike Land said:


> The "Shimmy" might be the "Lane Assist" feature kicking in. Others have mentioned this and turned it off because they don't like it. Check your settings, see if it's active. If it is just steer to one side of the lane and you should feel the wheel vibrate, just like a shimmy.


Thanks, Mike. I'll try that, when it's not raining.


----------



## MGallo

J.A.R.V.I.S. got it's first software update today. New Chill mode now enabled!


----------



## Kizzy

MGallo said:


> 1. If you ask to have your car charged up, expect a good hour delay.


Isn't it an option to request a higher charge from your DS before arriving for pickup?


----------



## MGallo

Maybe. I didn’t think of it because I assumed it would be charged up all the way, at least to 80-90%. It was charged to 176 miles.


----------



## MGallo

I just tweeted this at 3:24PM. We'll see if I get a reply
@elonmusk Love my new 3. Pls send OTA update to enable scheduled charging stop time and use diff schedule for wknd to maximize low PG&E EV rates.


----------



## MGallo

Yay! I just found out today that my house WILL support a wall charger and it will only cost $500 to have it installed (plus the charger of course). No more 3 miles per hour charge rate.


----------



## MGallo

This past weekend I finally decided to take off the aero covers after seeing @sfbayarearealtor on Sunday in a Turo rented white 3 with them off. It looked really sharp. Figured it was time. Here is the result. I'm diggin' it.

Then yesterday, I dropped J.A.R.V.I.S. off at OCDetailing in Fremont for PPF and window tint. This picture was actually taken in their lot so it's technically my 'before' tint picture. Can't say enough good things about Joe. Asked him about the paint issue and he said that Brooks Motor Sports in Fremont is a Tesla certified shop and the only one he would take his Tesla to (if he had one). Lo and behold, that is who Dublin Tesla uses. I told Joe about the dilemma of him doing all this work on JARVIS this weekend and then getting the door repainted in early June (remember that they do what they call a gloss-up (basically light) polish and one year ceramic on the whole car as a value-add service for no additional charge - the OCD in him can't have the front shiny and not the rest of the car). He said no problem, tell him who I am working with over there (he rattled off some names), tell them it has a coating from OCD and they will run the car over to him and he'll reapply the ceramic to the door no problem and they'll take it back. That's customer service right there. Assuming the car turns out as well as those in his videos and the ones I've seen in his shop, he has a customer for life.

P.S. Avengers: Infinity War opened this weekend. Assuming I'll get another dose of J.A.R.V.I.S.' namesake.


----------



## sfbayrealtor

When do you get JARVIS back? We'll have to meet up afterwards .

Cheers.


----------



## MGallo

sfbayrealtor said:


> When do you get JARVIS back? We'll have to meet up afterwards .
> 
> Cheers.


It will be ready tomorrow end of day, but I'm not picking it up until Weds. morning due to traffic, schedules and some other businesses I want to visit in Fremont that will be closed by then. Maybe this weekend?


----------



## KGTES

MGallo said:


> I already have several accessories for J.A.R.V.I.S. The Tesla sunshade, which I don't know if I even need. I am getting tint, though not on the sunroof or back window as it's already pretty dark. I purchased sun visor glasses clip and Wheel Bands from @EVANNEX which I have not installed yet. I also have the Tesla center caps and lug nut covers, but honestly, I'm kind of digging these aero wheels and I haven't even taken them off yet. Also part of the reason I haven't installed the wheel bands yet. I'll post again when I do that. Maybe tomorrow.
> 
> I will be getting ClearBra (SunTek) on the front bumper, full hood, front fenders, and 3M Crystalline side window tint (front 40/20 back) and front windshield (75%). I have not even done it yet (4/26), but the place I found to do it is awesome. Everyone here probably knows them because of their YouTube videos. *OCDetailing* is the place. Joe (the owner who does the videos) is great. He is the main reason I went with them, but also for virtually the same price as the other guys they
> 1. use full sheets of product, not the precut kits (not everyone does this)
> 2. always do paint correction first (everyone else wanted to charge extra - a lot)
> 3. include the headlights and mirrors (most places do the mirrors, but some only included the headlights if I did other stuff)
> 4. AND they do the rear splash areas (behind the tires down low)
> 5. AND the top of the rear bumper (to protect from bags and luggage)
> 6. AND they put a ceramic coating over the bra (it's the one year version, but nobody else even does that)
> 7. AND they do a light polish and light ceramic coating over the whole car ("we can't very well make the front all polished and shiny and not do _something_ to the rest of the car")
> 
> Their customer service is outstanding. When I was there they had a full wrap (clear) X and Porsche GTS and several 3's. No lines. Couldn't even tell they were wrapped. And once you are a customer, there are other perks to keep you a happy customer for life. I'll let Joe tell you about them. I would suggest going down there to see Joe.
> 
> I have a very well known customizing shop less than a mile from me and I am driving 15 miles to OCDetailing. I'll let y'all know how the experience is after it's done.


@MGallo 
Would you mind PM'ing me the quote from OCDetailing. I am planning on doing Suntek PPF for the same coverage area as yours (full hood, front bumper, headlights, side mirrors, full front fenders).


----------



## MGallo

Okay guys, picked up J.A.R.V.I.S. from OCDetaling today after having PPF on the front end and window tinting done. The basics are SunTek PPF, 3M Crystalline 70 windshield/40 front/20 rear, no back window or overhead. See post #21 for the deets on all the extras they do. It looks great. There are still some air bubbles which need to settle down, and Joe said it will get even shinier once it dries completely. So, here are the pics.


----------



## KGTES

WOW! That looks awesome! Validates my decision to go with MCR!!
Add a chrome delete and it will be bad ass!
I need to save up for these mods, they are adding up fast....

Now, if I can only get my damn VIN..., it's been over 3 weeks since I configured..!


----------



## MGallo

I stopped by the shop at is going to repair the paint flaw on the door. Joe at OCD recommended them and it turns out it's who Tesla uses. This location only does Teslas, which is encouraging. Their lobby and shop are very nice (they gave me a tour). Their website shows their swanky lobby. Not your typical dirty body shop office. www.brooksmotorcars.com in Fremont.

So everyone else probably already knew this, but I didn't. I found out that the reason it is multi-coat is that after they lay down the base coat of red, they add a layer of pearl, then the top coat. They assured me that they do several things to make it match the original color and texture. They also told me that the red is the same across all the lines. The paint code on the door is even the same. Tony had me convinced. We'll see in about a month.


----------



## MGallo

Posting my full original signature for posterity sake before editing it down to a couple lines per mod request.

Model3Tracker | United States: Regular (Store before unveil): MODEL 3 LRB | RWD | | Red | 18 Aero | PUP | EAP

*J.A.R.V.I.S.*
https://teslaownersonline.com/threads/welcome-j-a-r-v-i-s.6549/

*Multi-Coat RED*
Long Range Battery (LR), Premium Upgrade Package (PUP), Enhanced AutoPilot Package (EAP)
18" Aero Wheels (covers coming off immediately)
_
*Reserved 2x on 3/31/2016 2~10:44AM PST. #104 in line at 6:00AM @Dublin, CA location *
*Invite email received 2/28/18 9:06PM PST*
*Configured 3/1/2018 6:36PM PST*
*Deferred reservation #2 for AWD PL LRB SAS PUP EAP (hey, a guy can dream!)*
*First contact from Tesla ISA: 3/2/2018 9:36AM PST*
*Born on 3/28/18 (manufacture date)*
*VIN 10456 Assigned 3/28/18 (28 days from configure)*
*Delivered Saturday 4/7/18 (scheduled for 3:15PM PST - took a couple hours)*
*(original estimated delivery was 3-6 weeks - actual delivery 5 weeks, 2 days from configure).*_


----------



## MGallo

J.A.R.V.I.S.' first Supercharge in scenic Napa Valley. Even saw a mobile service MS charging there. Chatted for a bit. He said all the electronics on the M3 are more advanced than the MS.

My hotel didn't have any chargers, but my coworkers were staying at the Springhill Suites which has 6 HPWC guests can use for free. They let me charge in lieu of my coworkers who didn't have an EV. I let it sit there overnight which was great.


----------



## MGallo

Spent several hours washing J.A.R.V.I.S. this weekend, even cleaning inside the wheels. Can't believe I didn't take any pictures except this one in the garage.


----------



## MGallo

J.A.R.V.I.S. went to The City today to sightsee with my parents. Golden Gate Bridge through the panoramic roof was beautiful.


----------



## MGallo

Had a weird thing happen in San Francisco last week. Going up a hill got an error saying regen braking disabled. Car needs service. I happened to be heading to the SF service center to pick up a wall charger so I had them check it out. Found out several things. 1. Regen braking doesn't work when the car is full because there is no place to store the energy (wasn't my problem because I was nearly empty). 2. The error went away after completing the drive cycle (park and maybe lock?). 3. Note the date/time it happens. 4. BIGGIE - You can/should press the voice control and say *'bug report' *and it will automatically notify Telsa. That's pretty cool.


----------



## MGallo

J.A.R.V.I.S. Had a lookee-loo peeking in the panoramic roof today. Good thing I have a Autopilot so I could take that picture.


----------



## MGallo

Oh my, they’re everywhere, they’re everywhere!


----------



## MGallo

Well, J.A.R.V.I.S. had her first incident today.

My wife texted me today from Napa while visiting her father at the Vets home in Yountville...

No no no no no no. Oh my God. Why me why effing me. I should have known better than to bring his car where there's old people driving. So yeah, of course I'm driving when something happens to J.A.R.V.I.S. Luckily it wasn't worse because it could've been but still, it's wheel rash.

So I read all 208 posts in this thread (with mine being #209)
https://teslaownersonline.com/threads/i-am-heartbroken-rim-damages-repairs.6258/page-11#post-107087

From what my wife tells me, this was a sacrifice to avoid an actual crash with a blue hair. It's totally my fault too because just Sunday @sfbayrealtor was showing me his wheel rash and I was bragging about how I was being extra careful and hadn't done a thing to J.A.R.V.I.S. yet. Jinx!! I think this might be one of the worst pictures in that thread so I'll see what they say...

There is a second jink on my part. I actually _have _the @EVANNEX Wheel Bands _in my trunk_ (and have since I took delivery on 4/7) and I even showed them to @sfbayrealtor on Sunday and then didn't install them yesterday.

Will post again when I get it fixed or replaced. Sounds like it's around $150 to fix and $200 to replace. Both reasonable.


----------



## MGallo

BTW, mine and @sfbayrealtor 's car look pretty nice together...


----------



## Quicksilver

MGallo said:


> Well, J.A.R.V.I.S. had her first incident today.
> 
> My wife texted me today from Napa while visiting her father at the Vets home in Yountville...
> 
> No no no no no no. Oh my God. Why me why effing me. I should have known better than to bring his car where there's old people driving. So yeah, of course I'm driving when something happens to J.A.R.V.I.S. Luckily it wasn't worse because it could've been but still, it's wheel rash.
> 
> So I read all 208 posts in this thread (with mine being #209)
> https://teslaownersonline.com/threads/i-am-heartbroken-rim-damages-repairs.6258/page-11#post-107087
> 
> From what my wife tells me, this was a sacrifice to avoid an actual crash with a blue hair. It's totally my fault too because just Sunday @sfbayrealtor was showing me his wheel rash and I was bragging about how I was being extra careful and hadn't done a thing to J.A.R.V.I.S. yet. Jinx!! I think this might be one of the worst pictures in that thread so I'll see what they say...
> 
> There is a second jink on my part. I actually _have _the @EVANNEX Wheel Bands _in my trunk_ (and have since I took delivery on 4/7) and I even showed them to @sfbayrealtor on Sunday and then didn't install them yesterday.
> 
> Will post again when I get it fixed or replaced. Sounds like it's around $150 to fix and $200 to replace. Both reasonable.


My goodness @MGallo! That is the biggest curb rash I've ever seen.  Sorry it happened to you. By the way, what's a "blue hair"? Not familiar with the term.


----------



## MGallo

Old ladies with blue hair. Prevalent in Florida. 

Yeah, that was not a parking rash. She was on the move. At least it was still only on the rim. Worst case I spend $200 and get a new rim. That's what more reasonable than replacement rims for my last two cars. I have 17 year old 18" BMW rims in my garage that I am going to sell for $200-$250 each.


----------



## MGallo

So I just called my local SC and they gave me the name of the one wheel guy they use. He charges $150-$165 (of course mine is $165 because it goes almost all the way around the rim). A new wheel was confirmed by the SC to be only $200. Leaning that way for only $35 more and then just keep the other wheel for a spare should I need it.

UPDATE: I spoke to someone else at the SC and they said that yes, the wheel is $200, but there is also tax and labor to swap the tires and presumably the TPMS. Probably looking at around $350 by the time it's all said and done, so wheel repair it is! Nick Cortez is doing it at 4 PM today so J.A.R.V.I.S. will be whole again less than 24 hours after 'the incident'.


----------



## 3V Pilot

MGallo said:


> Well, J.A.R.V.I.S. had her first incident today.
> 
> My wife texted me today from Napa while visiting her father at the Vets home in Yountville...
> 
> No no no no no no. Oh my God. Why me why effing me. I should have known better than to bring his car where there's old people driving. So yeah, of course I'm driving when something happens to J.A.R.V.I.S. Luckily it wasn't worse because it could've been but still, it's wheel rash.
> 
> So I read all 208 posts in this thread (with mine being #209)
> https://teslaownersonline.com/threads/i-am-heartbroken-rim-damages-repairs.6258/page-11#post-107087
> 
> From what my wife tells me, this was a sacrifice to avoid an actual crash with a blue hair. It's totally my fault too because just Sunday @sfbayrealtor was showing me his wheel rash and I was bragging about how I was being extra careful and hadn't done a thing to J.A.R.V.I.S. yet. Jinx!! I think this might be one of the worst pictures in that thread so I'll see what they say...
> 
> There is a second jink on my part. I actually _have _the @EVANNEX Wheel Bands _in my trunk_ (and have since I took delivery on 4/7) and I even showed them to @sfbayrealtor on Sunday and then didn't install them yesterday.
> 
> Will post again when I get it fixed or replaced. Sounds like it's around $150 to fix and $200 to replace. Both reasonable.


Sorry to hear that J.A.R.V.I.S. got rash from an old lady..... I hope the repair works out. As serious as that looks I'm not sure wheel bands would of totally saved the day. Just glad it's something that can be fixed and not too costly.


----------



## MGallo

Hey bud, I don't see any comment, just my quote.


----------



## 3V Pilot

MGallo said:


> Hey bud, I don't see any comment, just my quote.


Argh, posting from a tablet because I'm not at home, sorry, somehow it deleted everything I wrote. Here is what I tried to post before:

Sorry to hear that J.A.R.V.I.S. got a rash from old lady. I'd be surprised if rim protectors would've totally survived that much damage. Just glad it's something you can fix and it's not too expensive.


----------



## garsh

MGallo said:


> Hey bud, I don't see any comment, just my quote.


He accidentally deleted the ending square brace at the end of the quote.
I fixed it. Refresh your browser window.


----------



## 3V Pilot

garsh said:


> He accidentally deleted the ending square brace at the end of the quote.
> I fixed it. Refresh your browser window.


Saved by the Garsh.....thanks!


----------



## MGallo

So JARVIS is in one piece once again Courtesy of Nick from Pio's Wheels. Looks as good as new. I haven't measured, but logically the height of the rim lip is not as deep the other three wheels because they have to basically grind and sand it down to make it smooth again. Pretty cool how they do it though.


----------



## MGallo

Here’s something else. With the wheel off I got a good look at the multi-link rear suspension. Not the best photos but it is seriously impressive.


----------



## LUXMAN

MGallo said:


> Here's something else. With the wheel off I got a good look at the multi-link rear suspension. Not the best photos but it is seriously impressive.


Now I know why it rides so nice and handles so well!


----------



## MGallo

JARVIS got yet another firmware update today which updated the way cards work and eliminated a much griped about 'feature' which resulted in frequent accidental firing of the windshield wipers (I did it twice at least) by removing that card and creating a new 'button' to bring it up only when you need it. Incredible technology.

https://teslaownersonline.com/threads/firmware-build-2018-20-5-oe38763-6-1-18.7106/


----------



## Mike

If you have some spare time and since you have had your car for a while now, I wonder if you could take a look at this thread I just created and weigh in with an opinion:

https://teslaownersonline.com/threads/learning-curve-speed-assist-and-default-settings.7158/

Thanks.


----------



## MGallo

Tried a new phone app called Bhokeh, which isn't dirty, it's actually a photography term. It's that blur affect. I clearly need to get better at fine tuning it, but here is my first attempt (honestly, just trying to remove the damn trash cans and trucks in the background!). The second lower front end shot is my photographer friend using his magic (quick and dirty he said. He could do better with he raw file).


----------



## MGallo

Mike said:


> If you have some spare time and since you have had your car for a while now, I wonder if you could take a look at this thread I just created and weigh in with an opinion:
> 
> https://teslaownersonline.com/threads/learning-curve-speed-assist-and-default-settings.7158/
> 
> Thanks.


Definitely!


----------



## MGallo

Wow, haven't posted in over a month. Was on vacation away from J.A.R.V.I.S. for 10 of those days.

While I was away, J.A.R.V.I.S. went to the service center and Brooks Motor Cars to take care of the issues discovered at delivery. Service center took care of everything except the rear seat armrest which they said was within spec. Not a big deal except I noticed later yeh from inside the trunk you can see light from that corner. May have them look at it again.

Now, as far as the paint issue, I had brought the car to the shop and had them look at it and they confirmed they would have to paint the whole door. I was really nervous about this in spite of their assurances and the day before I left I _pleaded_ with the shop to please try to repair just the spot and if they were not satisfied with it then go ahead and paint the door as a last resort.

Lo and behold, they were able to do it! It looks great and I cannot even tell. I will post a picture but it will look like a regular old door.

The car had just arrived back at the SC when we got back 10 days later, but they wanted to keep it to do a QC check and the garnish part had not arrived yet (yes @LUXMAN I go the garnish) so they gave me a loaner. Was gonna be an S, but at the last minute they came up with an X. Beautiful car (my colors) and the dash is neat (if a bit antiquated), the doors are TOTALLY cool, but I find the UI clunky compared to the 3, and slow. It is also so cavernous inside. I prefer my 3.


----------



## MGallo

So J.A.R.V.I.S. is going on her first road trip tomorrow. 351 miles down I5 (don’t have time for a more scenic route). It’s going to be bloody hot (106!) where we are going and I expect to be giving lots of rides because we are going to a family BBQ and that side of the family will be seeing her for the first time. Cabin protection overheat should be operating in overdrive too. I have asked a few folks if I should be concerned about a lot of high intensity test drives in that heat. Any thoughts?

Going to put the Aeros back on for the drive so we’ll see if that has any impact on range. Will need to Supercharge at least once each way. Planning to stop at Kettleman City at least one way, but we’ll see what the trip planner says to do. 

I’ll post some pictures along the way too. Stay tuned (if there is anyone still there and I’m not just writing this to myself. Hello? Bueller?).


----------



## garsh

MGallo said:


> Now, as far as the paint issue, I had brought the car to the shop and had them look at it and they confirmed they would have to paint the whole door. I was really nervous about this in spite of their assurances and the day before I left I _pleaded_ with the shop to please try to repair just the spot and if they were not satisfied with it then go ahead and paint the door as a last resort.


It's very hard to match paint exactly. So when performing a repair like this, they'll "blend" the new paint into the old paint over a larger area, so that any slight differences in color are "faded" over a larger area. I'm surprised that you were able to convince them to do just the spot.


----------



## 3V Pilot

MGallo said:


> I have asked a few folks if I should be concerned about a lot of high intensity test drives in that heat. Any thoughts?


I drive in very hot conditions all the time with no issues. Not sure if your concern is the battery heating up or the passengers but I think the car can handle either. You have to remember the coolant isn't dealing with the temps from an ICE and the batteries don't need to be kept that cold to preform with no degredation. If the car can handle a couple of race laps around Laguna Seca without reducing power I think your test drives will not be an issue.


----------



## MGallo

garsh said:


> It's very hard to match paint exactly. So when performing a repair like this, they'll "blend" the new paint into the old paint over a larger area, so that any slight differences in color are "faded" over a larger area. I'm surprised that you were able to convince them to do just the spot.


Like I said, I had to plead with him. I'll take a picture tomorrow in the sun and post it. Scroll up to see where it was - on the upper inside lip of the rear door. I was a lot less concerned about blending there than trying to make the whole door match the rest of the car. I had nightmares about that, in spite of all their assurances.


----------



## MGallo

3V Pilot said:


> I drive in very hot conditions all the time with no issues. Not sure if your concern is the battery heating up or the passengers but I think the car can handle either. You have to remember the coolant isn't dealing with the temps from an ICE and the batteries don't need to be kept that cold to preform with no degredation. If the car can handle a couple of race laps around Laguna Seca without reducing power I think your test drives will not be an issue.


I was worried about the car, but based on everyone's input, I'm not any longer. Thanks! Hitting the road tomorrow so I'll post some pictures.


----------



## MGallo

Getting ready to head out on our first road trip! 4 1/2 dozen cookies and wine to contribute. Beautiful wife by my side. Charged to 320. J.A.R.V.I.S.’s long distance driving shoes on. Trip meter reset. And we’re off, only an hour behind schedule. Our 13-year old daughter is in a summer trip back to MN and she’s going to be sad and mad she missed this.


----------



## Love

MGallo said:


> Getting ready to head out on our first road trip! 4 1/2 dozen cookies and wine to contribute. Beautiful wife by my side. Charged to 320. J.A.R.V.I.S.'s long distance driving shoes on. Trip meter reset. And we're off, only an hour behind schedule. Our 13-year old daughter is in a summer trip back to MN and she's going to be sad and mad she missed this.


Safe travels, and ENJOY!


----------



## LUXMAN

MGallo said:


> Getting ready to head out on our first road trip! 4 1/2 dozen cookies and wine to contribute. Beautiful wife by my side. Charged to 320. J.A.R.V.I.S.'s long distance driving shoes on. Trip meter reset. And we're off, only an hour behind schedule. Our 13-year old daughter is in a summer trip back to MN and she's going to be sad and mad she missed this.


Ahhhhhh, dude. You better move those cookies if it is gonna be that hot! 
No AC in the Frunk.
But enjoy the trip!


----------



## Quicksilver

MGallo said:


> Getting ready to head out on our first road trip! 4 1/2 dozen cookies and wine to contribute. Beautiful wife by my side. Charged to 320. J.A.R.V.I.S.'s long distance driving shoes on. Trip meter reset. And we're off, only an hour behind schedule. Our 13-year old daughter is in a summer trip back to MN and she's going to be sad and mad she missed this.


Have a great trip! Too bad those cookies are not coming to our home.


----------



## 3V Pilot

MGallo said:


> Getting ready to head out on our first road trip! 4 1/2 dozen cookies and wine to contribute. Beautiful wife by my side. Charged to 320. J.A.R.V.I.S.'s long distance driving shoes on. Trip meter reset. And we're off, only an hour behind schedule. Our 13-year old daughter is in a summer trip back to MN and she's going to be sad and mad she missed this.


If this is your first long distance road trip then you should prepare yourself to experience the true awesomeness of what J.A.R.V.I.S. is really capable of. I was blown away by what these cars can do and how easily they can make a long distance journey. I don't think anything else on the road compares and by that I mean any other Tesla as well. These charge SO quickly and go SO far it's amazing. Good luck my friend, safe travels, and might I say that your world will never be the same again......Welcome to the future!!!!


----------



## MGallo

Just saw a car carrier full of Model 3’s headed north on I5 neat Tracy. Too slow on the camera!


----------



## GDN

LUXMAN said:


> Ahhhhhh, dude. You better move those cookies if it is gonna be that hot!
> No AC in the Frunk.
> But enjoy the trip!


Almost thinking those cookies will be out of the oven warm and tasty, maybe the wine to inside! Either way - getting to spend that much time driving the 3 - what a day!


----------



## MGallo

Just saw another car carrier headed south on I-5 south of 33, this one about half-full of Model 3’s. Here’s a pic.


----------



## MGallo

Just finished this week's ride the lightning podcast. Now listening to @TrevP podcast for July 4. Some serious echo on this one, dude!


----------



## LUXMAN

MGallo said:


> Just finished this week's ride the lightning podcast. Now listening to @TrevP podcast for July 4. Some serious echo on this one, dude!


Nice! And your wife is putting up with that with no escape? You are a lucky man!


----------



## Mike

3V Pilot said:


> These charge SO quickly and go SO far it's amazing.


End of day one of a three day "round robin" totaling 1300 kms.

Today was my first long distance day (600 kms).

I expected a 30 minutes supercharger session at lunch time but had enough upload after only 20 minutes.

Our picnic lunch was the hold up.......


----------



## MGallo

I still have to go back and finish posting about the road trip, but in the meantime, J.A.R.V.I.S. went in for a long overdue PPF follow-up and they gave him a bath and vacuum today.

Then we drove all shiny over to the mothership for a brief photo shoot. Didn't see any Performance models around.


----------



## MGallo

Also saw some neat wraps, chrome deletes and painted sport wheels at OCDetailing.

Black wheels, midnight silver wheels, black delete, carbon delete, red T logo, matte wrap and carbon accents inside.


----------



## MGallo

Ok guys and gals, a few updates today. I'll post them as separate entries.

First, as I said above, took J.A.R.V.I.S. for PPF follow-up yesterday. In a separate thread I mentioned that it appears that I took a hit to the hood (I don't remember it, not even on the road trip, but my wife drives it too). Joe @OCDetailing said the damage is only to the PPF not the paint. The only way to know for sure is take off the film which isn't going to happen. I believe him. The SunTek film is self-healing for scratches (spoiler alert: see next post), but not impacts like this. Here is a picture as promised in the other thread.


----------



## MGallo

Second, went downtown Pleasanton last night for Concerts in the Park and parked in a normal street spot (even got to use Autopark again - so cool) and some asshat decided he wanted to carve his signature into my hood. It was dark when we left and I didn't notice until this morning.
In sunlight:









I'm the garage under LED :









Normally, I would have been livid, but then I remembered - I have PPF! Well, I don't know how much it would cost to paint my MCR hood, by trim betting the film paid for itself today. As you can see from the video, it self healed with just a wipe! I only did a little bit because I want to show my daughter when she gets home, but I'm confident that if any of it doesn't wipe off, a little heat will take care of it (that's how it officially self heals). For anyone waffling on PPF, I think my last two posts justify it. Check it out.

Ok, well I can't seem to get the video upload to work. It appears to but when I click close it's not here. Any ideas? When I upload a picture that window goes away on its own. Anyway, I will try again when I fix the whole thing later today.


----------



## MGallo

Okay, thirdly today, and equally as exciting, after a four month wait, I feel like Pinocchio because my avatar is finally real - I picked up my classic 1960's custom plates from the DMV today! I made an appt a month ago (the soonest availability), arrived 10 minutes early and was out of there even before my official noon appt time. Feel sorry for the people in line with no appt who had up to 90 minute wait. Anyway, here it is (back only - not gong on the front).


----------



## garsh

MGallo said:


> Ok, well I can't seem to get the video upload to work.


Upload it to YouTube instead, then share the youtube link here.


----------



## MGallo

garsh said:


> Upload it to YouTube instead, then share the youtube link here.


Thanks Garsh. I'll do that with the final video. Would that make me an official YouTuber? How bout that Ben Sullins, eh? TWO free roadsters for 110 referrals. Wow. Just wow.


----------



## GDN

MGallo said:


> Second, went downtown Pleasanton last night for Concerts in the Park and parked in a normal street spot (even got to use Autopark again - so cool) and some asshat decided he wanted to carve his signature into my hood. It was dark when we left and I didn't notice until this morning.
> In sunlight:
> 
> I'm the garage under LED :
> 
> Normally, I would have been livid, but then I remembered - I have PPF! Well, I don't know how much it would cost to paint my MCR hood, by trim betting the film paid for itself today. As you can see from the video, it self healed with just a wipe! I only did a little bit because I want to show my daughter when she gets home, but I'm confident that if any of it doesn't wipe off, a little heat will take care of it (that's how it officially self heals). For anyone waffling on PPF, I think my last two posts justify it. Check it out.
> 
> Ok, well I can't seem to get the video upload to work. It appears to but when I click close it's not here. Any ideas? When I upload a picture that window goes away on its own. Anyway, I will try again when I fix the whole thing later today.


Probably a good thing you didn't see or catch the asshat that wanted to do the damage. Figure it might have been his last. Just don't understand people.


----------



## Quicksilver

MGallo said:


> Second, went downtown Pleasanton last night for Concerts in the Park and parked in a normal street spot (even got to use Autopark again - so cool) and some asshat decided he wanted to carve his signature into my hood. It was dark when we left and I didn't notice until this morning.
> In sunlight:
> View attachment 11880
> 
> 
> I'm the garage under LED :
> View attachment 11881
> 
> 
> Normally, I would have been livid, but then I remembered - I have PPF! Well, I don't know how much it would cost to paint my MCR hood, by trim betting the film paid for itself today. As you can see from the video, it self healed with just a wipe! I only did a little bit because I want to show my daughter when she gets home, but I'm confident that if any of it doesn't wipe off, a little heat will take care of it (that's how it officially self heals). For anyone waffling on PPF, I think my last two posts justify it. Check it out.
> 
> Ok, well I can't seem to get the video upload to work. It appears to but when I click close it's not here. Any ideas? When I upload a picture that window goes away on its own. Anyway, I will try again when I fix the whole thing later today.


Man! that sucks that some asshat did that to your beautiful 3! From this recent experience, I am very happy to have Suntek on Quicksilver! For one thing, it is so easy to wipe off bug splatters on the hood and bumper. I think since you have a darker color than my silver, markings from that asshat are more noticeable.


----------



## Quicksilver

MGallo said:


> Okay, thirdly today, and equally as exciting, after a four month wait, I feel like Pinocchio because my avatar is finally real - I picked up my custom plates from the DMV today! I made an appt a month ago (the soonest availability), arrived 10 minutes early and was out of there even before my official noon appt time. Feel sorry for the people in line with no appt who had up to 90 minute wait. Anyway, here it is (back only - not gong on the front).
> 
> View attachment 11882
> View attachment 11883


I am also eagerly waiting for my plates to come in. Hopefully next week!


----------



## MGallo

GDN said:


> Probably a good thing you didn't see or catch the asshat that wanted to do the damage. Figure it might have been his last. Just don't understand people.


My wife asked if there is a camera or something we could use to catch them? And I said, as a matter of fact...

Hopefully Tesla enables dash cam. I don't really want to monkey with installing one but I know a couple of you have with success.


----------



## MGallo

Oh, and I took the family out for sushi tonight near the Concord Supercharger so I didn’t try get it all off. I want one of them to film it while I do. Tomorrow. SC was busy 10 of 19 stalls were full. One lone black 3.


----------



## MGallo

Man this car is beautiful at night too. My wife said she was glad we chose this plate when we voted as a family on the 10 or so options I had come up with.


----------



## LUXMAN

MGallo said:


> Second, went downtown Pleasanton last night for Concerts in the Park and parked in a normal street spot (even got to use Autopark again - so cool) and some asshat decided he wanted to carve his signature into my hood. It was dark when we left and I didn't notice until this morning.
> In sunlight:
> View attachment 11880
> 
> 
> I'm the garage under LED :
> View attachment 11881
> 
> 
> Normally, I would have been livid, but then I remembered - I have PPF! Well, I don't know how much it would cost to paint my MCR hood, by trim betting the film paid for itself today. As you can see from the video, it self healed with just a wipe! I only did a little bit because I want to show my daughter when she gets home, but I'm confident that if any of it doesn't wipe off, a little heat will take care of it (that's how it officially self heals). For anyone waffling on PPF, I think my last two posts justify it. Check it out.
> 
> Ok, well I can't seem to get the video upload to work. It appears to but when I click close it's not here. Any ideas? When I upload a picture that window goes away on its own. Anyway, I will try again when I fix the whole thing later today.


DAMN! People can be such A.....s! Jealousy is the real reason. 
That maybe the reason someone Keyed my one month old LEAF in 2015. But then again maybe I pissed them off somehow cuz who would be Jealous of a Leaf other than it was new?


----------



## MGallo

I'm an idiot. An absolute moron. @LUXMAN will laugh because he was the absolute opposite.

Today we had to pick up our daughter from Celiac Camp and in a complete lapse of judgement I opted to take my wife's ICE vehicle because she said that there was a dirt road and dirt gravel parked my lot.

I pouted and heavy sighed all the way there as we drove on twisty turny country roads, past rolling golden hills and seemingly never ending vineyards.

And when we got there, since we were a bit late, I was able to drive straight to the top on completely paved roads, bypassing all the dirt and gravel.

Even if I had to do the dirt, as I told my wife when she asked me if I was gonna sigh all the way there, it's Saturday and I could have just washed her when I got home.

Now we are tasting in our old ICE car when it would be a beautiful setting for some portraits of J.A.R.V.I.S.

Call me shallow if you will, but I have a beautiful red EV parked in the garage and I'm getting the into a 10 year old ICE mini-van-ish vehicle. Depressing.

NEVER AGAIN!!!


----------



## LUXMAN

MGallo said:


> I'm an idiot. An absolute moron. @LUXMAN will laugh because he was the absolute opposite.
> 
> Today we had to pick up our daughter from Celiac Camp and in a complete lapse of judgement I opted to take my wife's ICE vehicle because she said that there was a dirt road and dirt gravel parked my lot.
> 
> I pouted and heavy sighed all the way there as we drove on twisty turny country roads, past rolling golden hills and seemingly never ending vineyards.
> 
> And when we got there, since we were a bit late, I was able to drive straight to the top on completely paved roads, bypassing all the dirt and gravel.
> 
> Even if I had to do the dirt, as I told my wife when she asked me if I was gonna sigh all the way there, it's Saturday and I could have just washed her when I got home.
> 
> Now we are tasting in our old ICE car when it would be a beautiful setting for some portraits of J.A.R.V.I.S.
> 
> Call me shallow if you will, but I have a beautiful red EV parked in the garage and I'm getting the into a 10 year old ICE mini-van-ish vehicle. Depressing.
> 
> NEVER AGAIN!!!


Nothin beats driving your 3! But at least you saved some miles 

But I am heavy sighing as we speak. Had to take the wife's truck to pick up a chair because it won't fit in the car. I didn't want to drive, now I am seasick from saying back and forth!


----------



## MGallo

LUXMAN said:


> Nothin beats driving your 3! But at least you saved some miles
> 
> But I am heavy sighing as we speak. Had to take the wife's truck to pick up a chair because it won't fit in the car. I didn't want to drive, now I am seasick from saying back and forth!


The good news is that we've been wine tasting since I made that last post in the parking lot so I haven't had to think about it, until I have to leave here.

FYI, anyone that lives in the Bay Area should visit Wente Family Vineyards in Livermore. Full disclosure, my wife works here, but it's beautiful, the people are super nice and knowledgeable and the wine is great. They even have gluten free wood fired shrimp and corn on the cob for my Celiac daughter. And an excellent summer concert series. I love this place. The discounts and free wine tasting is a bonus.


----------



## MGallo

MGallo said:


> View attachment 12342
> 
> 
> The good news is that we've been wine tasting since I made that last post in the parking lot so I haven't had to think about it, until I have to leave here.
> 
> FYI, anyone that lives in the Bay Area should visit Wente Family Vineyards in Livermore. Full disclosure, my wife works here, but it's beautiful, the people are super nice and knowledgeable and the wine is great. They even have gluten free wood fired shrimp and corn on the cob for my Celiac daughter. And an excellent summer concert series. I love this place. The discounts and free wine tasting is a bonus.


I should also offer up that if anyone reading this wants the go wine tasting we get it free for up to 6 people (so 4 plus my wife and I) and she can pass on her discount on wine too. So let me know if you want to take a cruise and meet up.


----------



## LUXMAN

MGallo said:


> I should also offer up that if anyone reading this wants the go wine tasting we get it free for up to 6 people (so 4 plus my wife and I) and she can pass on her discount on wine too. So let me know if you want to take a cruise and meet up.


We are thinking of taking a trip to SF soon and may have to take you up on that


----------



## MGallo

LUXMAN said:


> We are thinking of taking a trip to SF soon and may have to take you up on that


Please do! Wente is in Livermore. They have quite the history. They have several properties with tasting rooms. We can do them all.

https://wentevineyards.com/tasting-rooms

She can get you 30-50% off wines too.


----------



## 3Model3s

MGallo said:


> I should also offer up that if anyone reading this wants the go wine tasting we get it free for up to 6 people (so 4 plus my wife and I) and she can pass on her discount on wine too. So let me know if you want to take a cruise and meet up.


Once I Get my P3D I may have to see if the offer still stands and you still have room!


----------



## MGallo

3Model3s said:


> Once I Get my P3D I may have to see if the offer still stands and you still have room!


For sure! And read the next post - it's all P. Yuay have already seen it on the Performance VIN thread.


----------



## MGallo

I chauffeured a friend to pick up his new black 3 in Fremont on saturday and while there saw a black/white P3D being delivered. The VIN was in the 55xxx range. The owner was not on this forum so I encouraged him to join.

Also, had lunch at Taqueria Las Vegas across the street from the factory so I drove through with my 18 year old nephew who is visiting from MN and was along for the delivery experience. When we drove by the showroom at the factory we saw a red/white P3 POU for test driving. They were all booked up yesterday so I am taking it for a spin at Noon on Tuesday. It was parked next to a RWD and in spite of the 2" larger wheels (I realize the lower profile tires offset that) you can clearly see from the attached shot that it definitely sits lower and combined with the spoiler it honestly gives it a much meaner, sleeker stance and longer look. Daddy want.

P.S. I also got a picture of J.A.R.V.I.S. with the tent in the background where they assemble the Ps on GA4.


----------



## LUXMAN

MGallo said:


> I chauffeured a friend to pick up his new black 3 in Fremont on saturday and while there saw a black/white P3D being delivered. The VIN was in the 55xxx range. The owner was not on this forum so I encouraged him to join.
> 
> Also, had lunch at Taqueria Las Vegas across the street from the factory so I drove through with my 18 year old nephew who is visiting from MN and was along for the delivery experience. When we drove by the showroom at the factory we saw a red/white P3 POU for test driving. They were all booked up yesterday so I am taking it for a spin at Noon on Tuesday. It was parked next to a RWD and in spite of the 2" larger wheels (I realize the lower profile tires offset that) you can clearly see from the attached shot that it definitely sits lower and combined with the spoiler it honestly gives it a much meaner, sleeker stance and longer look. Daddy want.
> 
> P.S. I also got a picture of J.A.R.V.I.S. with the tent in the background where they assemble the Ps on GA4.
> 
> View attachment 12672


So do you have appointments at Unplugged Performance and T Sportline yet to make some changes?


----------



## MGallo

LUXMAN said:


> So do you have appointments at Unplugged Performance and T Sportline yet to make some changes?


Yer funny. I would love one of these, but it would end up costing me sooo much money. I would get the POU and probably even FSD since it is now $2k more to add it after. Then I would powdercoat the wheels black. AND I would take a bath selling J.A.R.V.I.S.-1 because of the tax credit (why would someone buy mine with no credit if they can get a new one with a full credit). Plus I don't know if anyone would pay extra for the window tint and PPF (maybe). It would probably cost me $30k more just to trade up. _Really _wish I would have had the strength to hold out like some others. I admire them for their will power. I am weak.


----------



## MGallo

I test drove a Model 3 Performance today in Fremont. I'm not a review writer, but I say a few things.

1. Holy hell is that thing fast! I think I scared the crap out of the Tesla rep that was with me (sorry Qi!). I wish I had a helmet cam. She was hanging on to anything she could find.
2. In spite of the 20" wheels, low profile tires and lowered suspension, I _swear _it is actually less bumpy than my RWD 3. True test would be to put the wife and kid in the back seat and ask them.
3. The white interior is really growing on me. Even the white dash is cool. It's not the same material as the doors. It's like a ceramic or something. I do wish they had done a white or black headliner instead of the same gray (course I wish i had black for my car too).

Now I have to figure out where to get an extra $20k and sell my J.A.R.V.I.S. 1.0...


----------



## LUXMAN

MGallo said:


> Yer funny. I would love one of these, but it would end up costing me sooo much money. I would get the POU and probably even FSD since it is now $2k more to add it after. Then I would powdercoat the wheels black. AND I would take a bath selling J.A.R.V.I.S.-1 because of the tax credit (why would someone buy mine with no credit if they can get a new one with a full credit). Plus I don't know if anyone would pay extra for the window tint and PPF (maybe). It would probably cost me $30k more just to trade up. _Really _wish I would have had the strength to hold out like some others. I admire them for their will power. I am weak.


I hear you. Watching DAERIK with the P3D had me thinking yesterday...….then thought it would cost too much. 
But I actually meant for some upgrades to JARVIS....new wheels, springs, brakes, spoiler, etc


----------



## LUXMAN

MGallo said:


> View attachment 12844
> I test drove a Model 3 Performance today in Fremont. I'm not a review writer, but I say a few things.
> 
> 1. Holy hell is that thing fast! I think I scared the crap out of the Tesla rep that was with me (sorry Qi!). I wish I had a helmet cam. She was hanging on to anything she could find.
> 2. In spite of the 20" wheels, low profile tires and lowered suspension, I _swear _it is actually less bumpy than my RWD 3. True test would be to put the wife and kid in the back seat and ask them.
> 3. The white interior is really growing on me. Even the white dash is cool. It's not the same material as the doors. It's like a ceramic or something. I do wish they had done a white or black headliner instead of the same gray (course I wish i had black for my car too).
> 
> Now I have to figure out where to get an extra $20k and sell my J.A.R.V.I.S. 1.0...


That spoiler is starting to grow on me. I need to see it person. But would prefer a matte black.


----------



## MGallo

LUXMAN said:


> I hear you. Watching DAERIK with the P3D had me thinking yesterday...….then thought it would cost too much.
> But I actually meant for some upgrades to JARVIS....new wheels, springs, brakes, spoiler, etc


And another motor!


----------



## MGallo

J.A.R.V.I.S. visited the Mystery Spot the day and is now headed to the Santa Cruz Beach Boardwalk. Got a bath early this morning and now she’s filthy again from the dust. Waste of an hour FYI.


----------



## MGallo

Well J.A.R.V.I.S. had the thrill of her short lifetime today, besides the Mystery Spot and Santa Cruz. First she saw a couple car carriers full of 3s in the morning, one headed north out of Fremont and one headed South, both on I680. Then, on the way back exiting 880N to Mission Blvd right by the factory, we spotted a car carrier on the frontage road, then another, then a whole line of them. My awesome wife suggested that I pull around and grab some pictures. Man I love this woman.

So here are a couple video and some pictures. I still can't get videos to upload here so I uploaded them to YouTube. Watch the video with my speedo second.










I did spot three P3D+ There and wrote about them here.
https://teslaownersonline.com/threads/performance-model-3-vins.7702/page-19#post-139160

(Edit: forgot to post the pictures of the carriers too).

Enjoy!


----------



## MGallo

Hey all. Been awhile since I've posted on this thread. Headed out on and 800+ mile road trip with @Ryan tomorrow morning so it seemed like a good time to jump back in.

We are taking off from the Livermore Supercharger in the morning and heading out down Hwy 5, probably stopping at Kettleman City since first it is such a cool SC, even though we should be able to make it further. Hope to then make it to Burbank, Cabazon or Indio and Quartzsite.

This will be an interesting experiment in tracking range. J.A.R.V.I.S. is LR RWD with aero covers on and Ryan has a P3D+. Our plan is for me to lead and take the headwinds since I have better range which will theoretically allow Ryan to draft me.

We will be tracking energy used, KwH/mi, charge remaining and charge times at each Supercharger stop and we will graph it. Since we will be going the same speed (NOA baby!) and exact same distances and the same stops it should minimize the variables and give us some really interesting data points. One variable wil be weight. I will have my 15 year old daughter whereas Ryan will have another adult, a smaller child and - my daughter hopes - Daisy the boxer puppy.

To communicate we will have walkie talkies which will be fun for the kids. 10-4 good buddy.

Will check in later!


----------



## Mike

MGallo said:


> Hey all. Been awhile since I've posted on this thread. Headed out on and 800+ mile road trip with @Ryan tomorrow morning so it seemed like a good time to jump back in.
> 
> We are taking off from the Livermore Supercharger in the morning and heading out down Hwy 5, probably stopping at Kettleman City since first it is such a cool SC, even though we should be able to make it further. Hope to then make it to Burbank, Cabazon or Indio and Quartzsite.
> 
> This will be an interesting experiment in tracking range. J.A.R.V.I.S. is LR RWD with aero covers on and Ryan has a P3D+. Our plan is for me to lead and take the headwinds since I have better range which will theoretically allow Ryan to draft me.
> 
> We will be tracking energy used, KwH/mi, charge remaining and charge times at each Supercharger stop and we will graph it. Since we will be going the same speed (NOA baby!) and exact same distances and the same stops it should minimize the variables and give us some really interesting data points. One variable wil be weight. I will have my 15 year old daughter whereas Ryan will have another adult, a smaller child and - my daughter hopes - Daisy the boxer puppy.
> 
> To communicate we will have walkie talkies which will be fun for the kids. 10-4 good buddy.
> 
> Will check in later!


Sounds awesome!

One request (if able): could you track what your kWh upload's will be at each supercharger stop? Then that grand total uploaded can be compaired to what the car's trip odometer is saying is being used. If unable, no worry. Cheers.


----------



## MGallo

Happy 1st birthday to J.A.R.V.I.S.!! At the beach so I’ll add a picture later.


----------

